# Microclimate Prime



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi folks in case you missed the other thread on the hotly anticipated Microclimate Prime, it is now available on pre-order from Swell.

Microclimate Prime 1

Microclimate Prime 2


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Flippin heck and I thought the Habistat thermostat with a timer was expensive :gasp:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

deefa139 said:


> Flippin heck and I thought the Habistat thermostat with a timer was expensive :gasp:


you say that but the prime 2 can be set up to be used as 3 thermostats in one unit making it cost effective :2thumb:


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

They also have many more features for the reptile keeper than any other product available at the moment. If you have a look through the other thread you will see the specs. But to name a few, multiple times temperatures throughout the day, data logging, computer control, selectable dimming/pulse outputs there are really loads of great features built into the Prime Series of thermostats.


----------

